# Steroid transformation



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

So this is my first week on roids and im noticing big changes for example my forearms grew and my triceps and so has vascularity increased alot Im starting to get acne on my back tho lol


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 3, 2019)

Good progress but please change your dosage schedule


----------



## Coping (Feb 3, 2019)

Be careful about hair loss that’s the biggest issue, what are u using?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

Coping said:


> Be careful about hair loss that’s the biggest issue, what are u using?


What steroids am I using?


----------



## Coping (Feb 3, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> What steroids am I using?


Yes


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yes


Test e + tren for 8-12 weeks then ill go off cycle


----------



## Coping (Feb 3, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Test e + tren for 8-12 weeks then ill go off cycle


Nice tren is hard af on hair tho make sure to keep track of ur hair


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

Coping said:


> Nice tren is hard af on hair tho make sure to keep track of ur hair


Alright thanks


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Coping said:


> Nice tren is hard af on hair tho make sure to keep track of ur hair


 hes appearently using 2,000+ mg of each/week


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Feb 3, 2019)

lol @ you using roids looking like you've never touched a fucking weight in your life.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 3, 2019)

I think you're getting gyno already. Your nipples are like 3.14. I could draw accurate circles by tracing over your nipples. Your nips have infinite indexes.


----------



## Autist (Feb 3, 2019)

Spanish Blaha


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> lol @ you using roids looking like you've never touched a fucking weight in your life.


I did but I reached my genetic potencial so I started using roids to go beyond my genetics and get more gains


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Feb 3, 2019)

btw have fun losing all your gainz once you come off, unless you blast and cruise...you're fucked


Esteban1997 said:


> I did but I reached my genetic potencial so I started using roids to go beyond my genetics and get more gains


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I think you're getting gyno already. Your nipples are like 3.14. I could draw accurate circles by tracing over your nipples. Your nips have infinite indexes.


I already had gyno before even starting steroids I might do surgery to get rid of it


itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> btw have fun losing all your gainz once you come off, unless you blast and cruise...you're fucked


Lol I wont lose all my gains I might lose a little


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 3, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> btw have fun losing all your gainz once you come off, unless you blast and cruise...you're fucked


Huge cope. You only lose gains that you have achieved if they are past your genetic potential. This guy clearly has not reached it though


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Feb 3, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Huge cope. You only lose gains that you have achieved if they are past your genetic potential. This guy clearly has not reached it though


You're retarded. Unless you commit to using steroids, you simply will not keep your gains. Once he comes off, his strength won't follow it's linear pattern it once did. He will also lose muscle mass. It's inevitable.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 3, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> You're retarded. Unless you commit to using steroids, you simply will not keep your gains. Once he comes off, his strength won't follow it's linear pattern it once did. He will also lose muscle mass. It's inevitable.


@Intel.Imperitive help this guy stop coping.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 3, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> You're retarded. Unless you commit to using steroids, you simply will not keep your gains. Once he comes off, his strength won't follow it's linear pattern it once did. He will also lose muscle mass. It's inevitable.



No.

Mate, it takes a shit-load of testosterone to build muscle rapidly like steroids do, but just simply holding onto existing muscles is another.

The reason you lose gains from a cycle IS NOT because natty test levels arent enough to sustain said muscle mass, (unless over your natty limit).

Its because of the time inbetween cycle T levels and natty T levels when you come off. You have to go from 9000+ng/dl to 0ng/dl then back to 885ng/dl (This is my natty T level).

Think of it as a car going at 200mph, then has to brake to 0mph then cruise to 55mph as soon as possible.

You take Nolvadex, HCG, Clomid ect to decrease the time in which your natty T levels take to get back online.

In our analogy, it would be like adding stronger brakes and a powerful engine to the car to help it get to 0 and then cruise speed faster.

Thourough PCT > Leydig cells signaled to restart via LH and FSH > Faster endogenous T secretion > Less time taken for Natty T levels to return > Less time spent in extreme catabolism > Less muscular atrophy > More gains retained.

This is the entire point of PCT.

If you could turn your natty Test Levels on-off like a switch, you would lose no gear when you came off cycle (If your below or at natty limit).

So, in final; *LOSING GEAR HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH LOW-NATTY T LEVELS, BUT RATHER THE TIME IT TAKES TO GET BACK TO THAT NATTY T LEVEL.*

@AntiSocial-Fakecel


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 3, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No.
> 
> Mate, it takes a shit-load of testosterone to build muscle rapidly like steroids do, but just simply holding onto existing muscles is another.
> 
> ...


is it possible to maintain what you have while you're going back to normal?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 3, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> is it possible to maintain what you have while you're going back to normal?



On average you can keep 60-80% of gains. Depends on how advanced your physique is, what drugs you used, your natural propensity to restart endogenous T, and your PCT regiment (Diet/Training/Drugs).

And any gains that you do lose, will be slightly easier to get back even as a natty. Because the muscle fibres will get smaller, but the number of muscle nuclei will remain.


----------



## DrTony (Feb 3, 2019)

You look extremely effeminate


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 3, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I did but I reached my genetic potencial so I started using roids to go beyond my genetics and get more gains


no you are clearly not at your genetic potential in your pics, just a normal skinny fat dude, unless you have rare/shitty genetic
and you have man boobs look like low test+high estrogen


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 3, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> no you are clearly not at your genetic potential in your pics, just a normal skinny fat dude, unless you have rare/shitty genetic
> and you have man boobs look like low test+high estrogen


I always had a little bit of gyno Even before starting steroids


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I always had a little bit of gyno Even before starting steroids



u r not even 10% of the way to your genetic potential.


----------



## JovanD (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy crap that's quite noticable for a week, but still kinda fat >fat


----------



## Kenma (Feb 3, 2019)

You can do this @Esteban1997 
Looksmax.org believes in you




Your lopsided nipples were bothering me so I just had to fix it


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> So this is my first week on roids and im noticing big changes for example my forearms grew and my triceps and so has vascularity increased alot Im starting to get acne on my back tho lol



Have you been going to the gym and staying on a diet at least?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 3, 2019)

@Esteban1997 makes sure you're taking your tudca and nac.


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 3, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Have you been going to the gym and staying on a diet at least?


Check out the cum tribute thread. I did a thing again.


----------



## kobecel (Feb 4, 2019)

Lose fat you fatass


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Feb 4, 2019)

How tall are you ? 2000mg/week test e is an insane IFBB tier dose


----------



## kobecel (Feb 4, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> hes appearently using 2,000+ mg of each/week


What an idiot


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 4, 2019)

SchrodingersDick said:


> How tall are you ? 2000mg/week test e is an insane IFBB tier dose


He is either trolling or is going to die.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Have you been going to the gym and staying on a diet at least?


Yes I have


----------



## androidcel (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Yes I have


how much you bench brah


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Yes I have



You should have used a fat burner first at least.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You should have used a fat burner first at least.


By fat burner you mean clen?


androidcel said:


> how much you bench brah


Starting to bench 100 kilos brah my strength increased alot


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> By fat burner you mean clen?
> 
> Starting to bench 100 kilos brah my strength increased alot


Are u really taking 2000mg of test e a day?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Are u really taking 2000mg of test e a day?


I was but I lowered my dosage


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I was but I lowered my dosage


Holy fuck take 250mg of test e every 3 days. Idk about tren. You're seriously gonna die


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Holy fuck take 250mg of test e every 3 days. Idk about tren. You're seriously gonna die


Im not gonna die lol I just mentioned I changed my dosage


----------



## Nibba (Feb 4, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> lol @ you using roids looking like you've never touched a fucking weight in your life.


Every natty on this board mogs his physique. I hope he ends up actually looking better


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Holy fuck take 250mg of test e every 3 days. Idk about tren. You're seriously gonna die


The only side affects Im having is a little bit of back acne


----------



## Deleted member 744 (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Starting to bench 100 kilos brah my strength increased alot



lmao


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Feb 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He is either trolling or is going to die.




Seriously @Esteban1997 go see a hormone doctor or whatever they’re called ASAP.. don’t get off cycle just yet cause u might fuck up your endocrine system.. immediately go to a doc and tell him u fucked up and ask him how to minimize the damage. 2000mg/wk is a stupid high dose. You’re gonna get pretty much every single negative side effect amplified x100


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Seriously @Esteban1997 go see a hormone doctor or whatever they’re called ASAP.. don’t get off cycle just yet cause u might fuck up your endocrine system.. immediately go to a doc and tell him u fucked up and ask him how to minimize the damage. 2000mg/wk is a stupid high dose. You’re gonna get pretty much every single negative side effect amplified x100


I changed my schedule on my dosage


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> The only side affects Im having is a little bit of back acne


Bro there’s more to side effects than just external shit you can see.. back acne can’t even be considered a legit side effect at 2000mg bro more like complete endocrine system failure, balls shut down forever, heart enlargement, dangerously high red blood cell count (I think), 100x risk of heart attack, etc.. bro ur seriously gonna die go to a doctor right now..


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 4, 2019)

It’s absolutely idiot to take roids. To fuck woman you don’t need a body builder body. You just need to be like brad Pitt in fight club. Just train 1 year naturally


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

Iv


Arceus300 said:


> It’s absolutely idiot to take roids. To fuck woman you don’t need a body builder body. You just need to be like brad Pitt in fight club. Just train 1 year naturally


Ive been training for 1 year naturally at the gym and havent seen any noticeable results I made no gains so whats your point?


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Feb 4, 2019)

Tbh just get on 250mg test-e a week and HCG every day and just stay in that dose forever. You probably won’t even need to lift but you could if you want to for more gains. It’s a little more nuanced than just taking HCG, you’ll need to do a couple other things to stay healthy but it’s 10000x healthier than what ur doing now


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Tbh just get on 250mg test-e a week and HCG every day and just stay in that dose forever. You probably won’t even need to lift but you could if you want to for more gains. It’s a little more nuanced than just taking HCG, you’ll need to do a couple other things to stay healthy but it’s 10000x healthier than what ur doing now


Alright thanks


----------



## Deleted member 744 (Feb 4, 2019)

I doubt the fact you have trained for a whole year and didn't notice results, even with horrible genetics. It's either you're a troll (100kg bench ) or you don't care of your nutrition.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

nok said:


> I doubt the fact you have trained for a whole year and didn't notice results, even with horrible genetics. It's either you're a troll (100kg bench ) or you don't care of your nutrition.


Im not a troll lol I did notice some changes in 1 year of training like for example my shoulders got wider but I didnt make any gains whenever I trained my biceps or triceps I just couldnt make them grow


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> It’s absolutely idiot to take roids. To fuck woman you don’t need a body builder body. You just need to be like brad Pitt in fight club. Just train 1 year naturally


Cope. We're taking roids because we don't feel like waiting. We could die tomorrow, Armageddon could come tomorrow, a nuke could drop on us tomorrow. Why waste precious time?


----------



## x30001 (Feb 4, 2019)

What are you doing


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> So this is my first week on roids and im noticing big changes for example my forearms grew and my triceps and so has vascularity increased alot Im starting to get acne on my back tho lol


You should take an aromatose inhibitor. It looks like you have some gyno going on there.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

BornAgainChad said:


> You should take an aromatose inhibitor. It looks like you have some gyno going on there.


I always had a little bit of gyno as a teen its not due to steroids


x30001 said:


> What are you doing


Its only flu shots bro


----------



## VST (Feb 4, 2019)

Should focus on losing weight first, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I changed my schedule on my dosage



and what the fuck is it now?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> and what the fuck is it now?


250mg test-e a week


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> It’s absolutely idiot to take roids. To fuck woman you don’t need a body builder body. You just need to be like brad Pitt in fight club. Just train 1 year naturally



You think Brad Pitt isnt on steroids 

You think that with even the best genetics in the world you could achieve his physique naturally in a year?!


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Do you even lift weights along with the steroids? It doesn't look like it at all, it just looks like you went through puberty.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> 250mg test-e a week



Well oh my fucking god. Someone has finally come to their senses.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Do you even lift weights along with the steroids? It doesn't look like it at all, it just looks like you went through puberty.


Yes I go to the gym and use steroids at the same time


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Cope. We're taking roids because we don't feel like waiting. We could die tomorrow, Armageddon could come tomorrow, a nuke could drop on us tomorrow. Why waste precious time?



Exactly my nigger.

We take roids to get better results, in less time, with less work, and feeling better everywhere else in life doing just that. 

Stay roided.

Fuckin nigger.


Esteban1997 said:


> 250mg test-e a week



If you used 300mg Test and 300mg Tren, now thats a really good cycle (still on the intense side but thats the side I'm on lol.


----------



## Soontm (Feb 4, 2019)

Mogs me tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 4, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You think Brad Pitt isnt on steroids
> 
> You think that with even the best genetics in the world you could achieve his physique naturally in a year?!



I thought his physique was meant to be easy to build ?

Just hard to maintain?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I thought his physique was meant to be easy to build ?
> 
> Just hard to maintain?



Hard to do both.

Im real life it looks even better

Attainable naturally yh, but its hard


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Feb 6, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No.
> 
> Mate, it takes a shit-load of testosterone to build muscle rapidly like steroids do, but just simply holding onto existing muscles is another.
> 
> ...


Hey man, thanks for the great info. I was just judging by the OP by his pic, and by that he just doesn't seem like he'll be dedicated to the lifestyle. Who knows, though it would be a great waste to incorrectly eat, train and mess up dosages and PCT. I fucked up on PCT once, never again.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 6, 2019)

This is some quality posts tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 9, 2019)

He died from taking 2000MG a week rip


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> He died from taking 2000MG a week rip


he posted yesterday


----------



## x30001 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Every natty on this board mogs his physique. I hope he ends up actually looking better


Nattys that don't even go to the gym look better. Hope this guy fixes his shit and ditches the steroids.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 9, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Nattys that don't even go to the gym look better. Hope this guy fixes his shit and ditches the steroids.



Its not like he couldnt overtake any Natty here in a year tho if he wanted


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 9, 2019)

JFL at people who believe a word this guy is saying, he's such a troll


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its not like he couldnt overtake any Natty here in a year tho if he wanted


Stop coping. Look at his body and look at yours lol @Deltoid is Natty and mogs the fuck out of all the roidheads here


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Stop coping. Look at his body and look at yours lol @Deltoid is Natty and mogs the fuck out of all the roidheads here



Yh... And what...

Hes been training for 6 years...

I've been training for 6 months and Esteban just started.

Its just facts that eventually a roider will over-take a natty. Irrelevant of genes/training ect. 

And, for the record, we dont know if deltoid is natty. Im sure he very well could be, but none of us would know. Husbands hide their roid use from wives they've been married to for a decade and they never find out.

Literally anyone can be on roids.


----------



## badromance (Feb 9, 2019)

the guy is trolling
but you retards are something else

https://looksmax.org/threads/started-taking-steroids.4033/


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I've been training for 6 months and Esteban just started.


Yeah and you guys look objectively worse than I did at 6 months. And you'll need a lifetime of trt to stay normal. That's what's holding me back from roids honestly. I don't wanna be dependent on drugs to be healthy and functional


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah and you guys look objectively worse than I did at 6 months. And you'll need a lifetime of trt to stay normal. That's what's holding me back from roids honestly. I don't wanna be dependent on drugs to be healthy and functional


Noooo griff and Habib are seperating


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah and you guys look objectively worse than I did at 6 months. And you'll need a lifetime of trt to stay normal. That's what's holding me back from roids honestly. I don't wanna be dependent on drugs to be healthy and functional


That's not true. It takes 6 months to a year for your level to return to normal WITHOUT PCT. People who end up on it for life are abusers, overdosers, and blast-and-cruisers. Someone like me who is only doing it for 15 weeks isn't going to suffer much.

On top of that, once you go on roids, you have an advantage over Natty's for the rest of your life even after you stop taking them.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 9, 2019)

What is ur height you look manlet. If youre manlet you shouldnt be doing roids


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Noooo griff and Habib are seperating


A person shouldn't be shilling steroids when their results are bad and they look natty
And talking down to a person who's physique is better than yours WHILE NATTY is just especially retarded


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 9, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I always had a little bit of gyno as a teen its not due to steroids


You still probably need an aromatose inhibitor because gyno is caused by an imbalance of hormones. Your ratio of androgens to estrogens is low, so the effects of estrogen will overpower the shitload of steroids you're taking.

You had gyno in your teens likely due to higher bodyfat, which causes a higher amount of aromatose activity. Blasting tons of testosterone is pointless because a lot of it will be converted to estrogens, and worsen your gyno. Not to mention blasting fucking tren will suppress your production so much, that the estrogen conversion situation will be far worse. You're probably turning a birth-control pill's worth amount of testosterone into estrogen.

Besides, you don't have to waste so much of your precious test e. You could get a significantly better physique on much lower doses by getting your hormone ratio into check. All that test e is being wasted, because your elevated estrogen is countering the positive androgenic effects.

Get on an aromatose inhibitor, lower your dosage, and try again.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 9, 2019)

BornAgainChad said:


> You still probably need an aromatose inhibitor because gyno is caused by an imbalance of hormones. Your ratio of androgens to estrogens is low, so the effects of estrogen will overpower the shitload of steroids you're taking.
> 
> You had gyno in your teens likely due to higher bodyfat, which causes a higher amount of aromatose activity. Blasting tons of testosterone is pointless because a lot of it will be converted to estrogens, and worsen your gyno. Not to mention blasting fucking tren will suppress your production so much, that the estrogen conversion situation will be far worse. You're probably turning a birth-control pill's worth amount of testosterone into estrogen.
> 
> ...


Tbhtbb


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> A person shouldn't be shilling steroids when their results are bad and they look natty
> And talking down to a person who's physique is better than yours WHILE NATTY is just especially retarded



How was I talking down to anyone? 

Lol ur just an insecure pedophile who needs to remind everyone he mogs people 3 years younger than him who've been working out for half the time.

My results were amazing, even people who dont like me said my 9 week transformation was great. 

But yeah... Ur natty... Congratz... U want a cookie or something...? No one gives a fuck ???

For someone in Med school you sure do convey arguments that make it seem lile you've not passed elementary biology or maths


----------



## Deltoid (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Stop coping. Look at his body and look at yours lol @Deltoid is Natty and mogs the fuck out of all the roidheads here


Most people who do steroids are inconsistent and look like shit. I mog most people that I know who have taken or are on steroids. Especially people who start before even having a foundation built, that shit is sad if I’m being honest. @Nibba dont hop on gear bro, stay natty until you’re older like 40 and just take low doses of test. That’s what I’m going to do but until then I’ll keep doing what I have been. Also on steroids you lose a lot of your gains quick after a cycle, there’s only so much you can maintain genetically unless you’re taking them year round.
Also good luck progressively overloading your muscles when you come off cycle because you turn into a weak ass mother fucker. All of your maxes/prs go straight down the drain while you’re off cycle so off cycle your progress just regresses instead of progressing. As a natty the best way to put on muscle is adding weight and lifting heavy weights. Most people on steroids even on cycle aren’t that strong compared to their natty counterparts.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How was I talking down to anyone?
> 
> Lol ur just an insecure pedophile who needs to remind everyone he mogs people 3 years younger than him who've been working out for half the time.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I'm the person who's insecure. Your whole life revolves around roids and you don't even look like you lift. I wasn't even trying to attack u but sure bro go ahead and insult me for calling u out instead of having a civil conversation.



Deltoid said:


> Most people who do steroids are inconsistent and look like shit. I mog most people that I know who have taken or are on steroids. Especially people who start before even having a foundation built, that shit is sad if I’m being honest. @Nibba dont hop on gear bro, stay natty until you’re older like 40 and just take low doses of test. That’s what I’m going to do but until then I’ll keep doing what I have been. Also on steroids you lose a lot of your gains quick after a cycle, there’s only so much you can maintain genetically unless you’re taking them year round.
> Also good luck progressively overloading your muscles when you come off cycle because you turn into a weak ass mother fucker. All of your maxes/prs go straight down the drain while you’re off cycle so off cycle your progress just regresses instead of progressing. As a natty the best way to put on muscle is adding weight and lifting heavy weights. Most people on steroids even on cycle aren’t that strong compared to their natty counterparts.


Thanks for the advice bro. That was my plan anyway


----------



## Deltoid (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Oh yes I'm the person who's insecure. Your whole life revolves around roids and you don't even look like you lift. I wasn't even trying to attack u but sure bro go ahead and insult me for calling u out instead of having a civil conversation.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro. That was my plan anyway


It’s honestly pointless unless you’re trying to make a career out of it. It also feels like more of an achievement in my opinion reaching your genetic potential without steroids. The people who hop on without a base are also ignorant and almost ALWAYS end up looking like dog shit because their training knowledge is almost non existent. Dieting lacks, don’t know how to train on gear etc.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Deltoid said:


> It’s honestly pointless unless you’re trying to make a career out of it. It also feels like more of an achievement in my opinion reaching your genetic potential without steroids. The people who hop on without a base are also ignorant and almost ALWAYS end up looking like dog shit because their training knowledge is almost non existent. Dieting lacks, don’t know how to train on gear etc.


Yeah @Intel.Imperitive instead of insulting someone that has their shit together maybe look at ur own flaws and fix them instead of projecting your insecurities onto me. Oh also if you wanna insult me personally I can play that game. Your whole persona revolves around being this thugmaxed roid plug but you just look like some short skinny paki kid. If you threatened me irl I'd probably laugh at u and walk away shaking my head. Ur just some lost kid that uses partying and drug use as an escape for the fact you're living alone and have no role models to follow without a parent around. And that's gonna catch up to you. What do I have as an identity? Great athlete, great student, great person, great friend, great leader. Your identity is drug use and underage drinking. Let that sink in.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 9, 2019)

Deltoid said:


> It’s honestly pointless unless you’re trying to make a career out of it. It also feels like more of an achievement in my opinion reaching your genetic potential without steroids. The people who hop on without a base are also ignorant and almost ALWAYS end up looking like dog shit because their training knowledge is almost non existent. Dieting lacks, don’t know how to train on gear etc.


what about guys like me who have been training for 3 years, 1.5 of them inconsistently and the rest properly, im starting to hit a plateau naturally, so i hopped on roids, not with the intention to compete or anything, but because im curious


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 9, 2019)

@Nibba @Intel.Imperitive Kiss and make up, cucks.


future chadlite said:


> what about guys like me who have been training for 3 years, 1.5 of them inconsistently and the rest properly, im starting to hit a plateau naturally, so i hopped on roids, not with the intention to compete or anything, but because im curious


Roidcel


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> @Nibba @Intel.Imperitive Kiss and make up, cucks.
> 
> Roidcel


Lol see I'm not mad. He's just some kid on a forum. I've achieved so much in my life already that words from some nobody don't mean a thing. He's just another toxic obstacle to hop over. It's not the first and certainly not the last time I'll have to deal with people like this. Well if you can call them people anyway. They have no purpose and no passion. Just husks


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah @Intel.Imperitive instead of insulting someone that has their shit together maybe look at ur own flaws and fix them instead of projecting your insecurities onto me. Oh also if you wanna insult me personally I can play that game. Your whole persona revolves around being this thugmaxed roid plug but you just look like some short skinny paki kid. If you threatened me irl I'd probably laugh at u and walk away shaking my head. Ur just some lost kid that uses partying and drug use as an escape for the fact you're living alone and have no role models to follow without a parent around. And that's gonna catch up to you. What do I have as an identity? Great athlete, great student, great person, great friend, great leader. Your identity is drug use and underage drinking. Let that sink in.



You ? Have ? Your ? Shit ? Together? ?

Uh you're the only one who thinks my life revolves around drugs mate. You dont even know me. Believe me you're like 10kgs on me but I'd still give you a good fight.

Drinking is legal in the UK above the age of 5 on private property, and so are steroids...

My indentity is pretty much half the shit yours is; Great friend, great academic, out-spoken person. Means jack shit.


Nibba said:


> Lol see I'm not mad. He's just some kid on a forum. I've achieved so much in my life already that words from some nobody don't mean a thing. He's just another toxic obstacle to hop over. It's not the first and certainly not the last time I'll have to deal with people like this. Well if you can call them people anyway. They have no purpose and no passion. Just husks



You're like 3 years older than me. Personally I dont plan to be on these forums when I'm your age but to each their own ??‍♂️

And I'm one of the top students at my college do idk what you're on about ?


future chadlite said:


> what about guys like me who have been training for 3 years, 1.5 of them inconsistently and the rest properly, im starting to hit a plateau naturally, so i hopped on roids, not with the intention to compete or anything, but because im curious



Most guys say you need 6-8 years of natty lifting before roids tbh. I didnt listen to it because I have my own arguement against that.
And I'll never understand the logic of people who think they can tell you how to go about your personal business because they're bigger than you. Relative to a given time frame, I've made the more gains than anyone here as of yet.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 9, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You ? Have ? Your ? Shit ? Together? ?
> 
> Uh you're the only one who thinks my life revolves around drugs mate. You dont even know me. Believe me you're like 10kgs on me but I'd still give you a good fight.
> 
> ...


A friendly challenge. I'm like 155-160 lbs. Let's see how big I get on my first cycle of roids.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 10, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I did but I reached my genetic potencial so I started using roids to go beyond my genetics and get more gains





>"Reached genetic potential"
>has bitchtits and is skinnyfat.


----------



## x30001 (Feb 10, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh... And what...
> 
> Hes been training for 6 years...
> 
> ...


He just started and takes 2000mg per week. Test and tren? 1g test 1g tren? f*cking hell, he's already fucked up everything; and he's young. Who takes tren for their first cycle? And who takes their first cycle when they just start training? IDGAF, he won't "mog" anyone here. He made a stupid decision and will pay for it in the future. Was he even running caber/prami? Probably not. Doubt he was even running an AI. 

Before he fucks his shit up more, get off the tren before considering taking nolva. Nolva and tren have some seriously f-ed up side effects when ran together. I seriously advise only running SERMs in PCT anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 10, 2019)

x30001 said:


> He just started and takes 2000mg per week. Test and tren? 1g test 1g tren? f*cking hell, he's already fucked up everything; and he's young. Who takes tren for their first cycle? And who takes their first cycle when they just start training? IDGAF, he won't "mog" anyone here. He made a stupid decision and will pay for it in the future. Was he even running caber/prami? Probably not. Doubt he was even running an AI.
> 
> Before he fucks his shit up more, get off the tren before considering taking nolva. Nolva and tren have some seriously f-ed up side effects when ran together. I seriously advise only running SERMs in PCT anyway.



Well nobody was going to run Tren in PCT ?

I think hes lying, I dont believe hes really taking any roids


----------



## Madness (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck bro you look 12 it’s over you just stunted ur growth. Freal though do you even know what your doing and have you even lifted before ??


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Madness said:


> Fuck bro you look 12 it’s over you just stunted ur growth. Freal though do you even know what your doing and have you even lifted before ??



Why are you speaking you 13 year old child ????


----------



## Madness (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Why are you speaking you 13 year old child ????


I’m trying to save a guy from a life of no test and male breast tissue


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Madness said:


> I’m trying to save a guy from a life of no test and male breast tissue



Thats what TRT is for


----------



## Madness (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Thats what TRT is for


He already has gyno he needs an ai it’s obvious


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 11, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> What is ur height you look manlet. If youre manlet you shouldnt be doing roids


Im 180cm I was 175cm but I grew taller by taking roids


----------



## bolgin (Feb 11, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Im 180cm I was 175cm but I grew taller by taking roids


ahahahsasddhasdhasdhahwdhasdhasdhasasdhasdhasdhashasdha


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Im 180cm I was 175cm but I grew taller by taking roids



Thats not how it works idiot.


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 11, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Im 180cm I was 175cm but I grew taller by taking roids


you 180?? your frame dont fit your height


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Thats not how it works idiot.


It worked for me


----------



## Wincel (Feb 11, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> It worked for me


then here try this as well


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 11, 2019)

Wincel said:


> then here try this as well


----------



## Wincel (Feb 11, 2019)

@Esteban1997 Dude you almost look passable as a man... that HRT shit you were doing is working, don't know what these morons are talking about. Might need your top surgery still but other then that I would never know you were born a female


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think u made progress.

whats ur test and tren dosages rn?

Also what AI and Caber u running?


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 12, 2019)

Wincel said:


> @Esteban1997 Dude you almost look passable as a man... that HRT shit you were doing is working, don't know what these morons are talking about. Might need your top surgery still but other then that I would never know you were born a female


----------



## x30001 (Feb 12, 2019)

And caber. Dude claims to be running trenbolone :/
deleted


----------



## Esteban1997 (Feb 12, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I think u made progress.
> 
> whats ur test and tren dosages rn?
> 
> Also what AI and Caber u running?


My test and tren dosages remain the same like I said in this post and for AI im taking estroex that I bought yesterday im not running caber tho


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 12, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Im 180cm I was 175cm but I grew taller by taking roids


Stop lying you look legit 169 i cant tell. Cuz of ur skull size frame and upperbody


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 12, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> My test and tren dosages remain the same like I said in this post and for AI im taking estroex that I bought yesterday im not running caber tho


That's a good start. Get your estrogen levels lowered asap, unless you want to suffer bitch tits that put a 15 year old girl to shame. 

I'd recommend a stronger AI than that though, especially if you're blasting that much T still. Arimidex or aromasin are good AIs to take with steroids, not the "natural" stuff. If anything calls itself "natural", then it probably does jack shit and relies on calling itself natural as a selling point. 

You can use what you're using as an AI, but still, you should lower your dose. You gotta get that estrogen under control, and once you do, you'll start seeing real results.


----------



## x30001 (Feb 12, 2019)

#shortcutcel. it's over. have fun looking 39 when you're 23.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Feb 23, 2019)

any updates, OP?


----------



## androidcel (Feb 23, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> any updates, OP?


op drowned pussy


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> op drowned pussy


----------



## jefferson (Feb 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> op drowned pussy


The tren claims another victim


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2019)

cope


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Feb 23, 2019)

coping shitskin.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 24, 2019)

Op has stupid boobz


----------



## Incoming (Jul 11, 2020)

OP died


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 11, 2020)

Incoming said:


> OP died







probably had a minor heart attack and was too ashamed to update the thread afterwards


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 11, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> View attachment 509408
> 
> probably had a minor heart attack and was too ashamed to update the thread afterwards


Broutal


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> View attachment 509408
> 
> probably had a minor heart attack and was too ashamed to update the thread afterwards


Yes he died im his bro he went to australia and we never heard of him again


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 14, 2020)

Esteban1997 said:


> Yes he died im his bro he went to australia and we never heard of him again



Pics man what you look like now.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 14, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Pics man what you look like now.


I look like im 30 31 lol


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 14, 2020)

Esteban1997 said:


> I look like im 30 31 lol



Pics

Dude you used tren, that is the most hard-core thing you can do , did you even do a proper pct? Has your endocrine system restored or are you on trt for life?

Hairloss ? Collagen?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 14, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Pics
> 
> Dude you used tren, that is the most hard-core thing you can do , did you even do a proper pct? Has your endocrine system restored or are you on trt for life?
> 
> Hairloss ? Collagen?


My endocrine system restored and I didnt lose hair but I do look a little older


----------



## godlikesz (Jul 14, 2020)

Esteban1997 said:


> My endocrine system restored and I didnt lose hair but I do look a little older


send pic or in private if u want


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 14, 2020)

Esteban1997 said:


> My endocrine system restored and I didnt lose hair but I do look a little older



Ok, if you want you can pm me pics if you don't want to put it here.

I assume you had perfect diet and exercise.


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 14, 2020)

Is this for real?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Is this for real?


Is this real life?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 14, 2020)

Esteban1997 said:


> My endocrine system restored and I didnt lose hair but I do look a little older



And bro has your life changed? Women giving you more attention ? People showing you more respect ?

Or do you have a bad stigma attached to you? 

How has life changed and people's perceptions and treatment of you?

It would be good to hear.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 14, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> And bro has your life changed? Women giving you more attention ? People showing you more respect ?
> 
> Or do you have a bad stigma attached to you?
> 
> ...


Yes bro my life changed completely im turning 23 and ive matured a little bit Im not a kid anymore women do give me attention more now and People changed aswell towards me I had a NDE in march during the pandemic and suffered a minor PTSD now im making a recovery life is strange now and I cant get used to it


----------

